# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Joomla : Việt hóa – templates –contact – category – section

## truyenthongbaoson

NGÀY 1.10.2009 :
4.JOOMLA : VIỆT HÓA – TEMPLATES –CONTACT – CATEGORY – SECTION .
<img src=http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/JOOMLA3.png>

http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/JOOMLA3.doc
http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/JOOMLA3.pdf
MỜI CÁC BẠN ÔN TẬP LẠI 2 BÀI TRƯỚC :
Cài đặt Joomla trên Host Mua :
http://utbinh.com/A8/230809/CAIDAT_JOOMLA.doc
http://utbinh.com/A8/230809/CAIDAT_JOOMLA.pdf
Cài đặt Joomla trên LocalHost :
http://utbinh.com/A8/230809/localhost.doc
http://utbinh.com/A8/230809/localhost.pdf
Cài đặt Joomla trên Host Free :
http://utbinh.com/A8/270809/HOSTFREE.doc
http://utbinh.com/A8/270809/HOSTFREE.pdf
Hướng Dẫn cài đặt áy In (363KB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/Caiat_MayIn.doc
Slide Show : Cung Thương Ngày Cũ (5.51MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/CUNG_THUONG_NGAY_CU.pps
Slide Show : Những Tình Khúc Chọn Lọc (7.84MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/NhungTinhKhucChonLoc1.pps
Links Tháng 9 nma8 2009 của utbinh (3.06MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/Links_Thang_9.2009.doc
Tìm Hiểu Máy In Truyền Mực Liên Tục (2.74MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/MayInPhunTruyenMucLienTuc.doc
Softwares của Lưu Nhật Nam Ngày 1.10.2009 ( 3.60MB ) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/SOFTWARES_LNN.doc
Cách tạo Ổ Ảo và Opera 10 ( 469KB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/TaoOAo-Opera10.doc
Xem Vòng Số 1 ( 5.83MB) :
http://utbinh.com/A9/011009/VONG_SO_1.doc

----------


## thegioibang

joomla là hệ quản trị nội dung có mã nguồn mở , thuế sever rẻ , hơn nữa nó tích hợp sẵn bộ khung cho phép người dùng sử dụng một cách dễ dàng , dễ cài đặt có nhiều ứng dụng

----------

